# Finally Joined the Linux Community..need advice



## BirdyNV (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey, just installed Ubuntu 16.04 and was wondering how i can secure it, and what are some of the best applications to use for multimedia use?


----------



## Melvis (Feb 3, 2017)

VLC? and what do you mean by securing it?


----------



## KrisCo (Feb 3, 2017)

selinux.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 3, 2017)

First thing first: don't leave the root account without password. Then if you're worried about security, there are many things you can do to harden it ( https://blog.mattbrock.co.uk/hardening-the-security-on-ubuntu-server-14-04/ )

You also have the usual avidemux, handbrake and audacity if you're into video/audio editing.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 3, 2017)

If you are behind NAT, don't worry about firewall or anything. 
Just make sure you have a good ROOT password, and your account password. And don't download random crap from the internets, just like in Windows pretty much.

For media playback I always lean towards Media Player Classic variations, like mpv or older mplayer2.
I also use mpc-hc on windows, so I don't have to get used to anything overly new. 

If you like bells and whistles, then KODI/XBMC. Used it for a few months on my old ARM dev board. Worked perfectly with an old remote for IPTV streaming and media playback.


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Feb 27, 2017)

The experience often starts that way! 

As a windows user, you feel the need to install whatever apps were making you feel safe (like an antivirus and an anti malware app), until you find out all you really need is a brain and a script blocker on your browser. (Of course, if you go to dodgy websites, you might need to get a few other browser extensions.)

Besides, there are so many apps installed by default, you're often taken aback as a newcomer. I'm thinking about nifty stuff like Gparted or the archive manager (I think it's Engrampa on Ubuntu). Hell, even Gedit is a decent text editor, which is something you don't get as a default app on Windows.

For multimedia, I've heard good things about Kodi. Only used it a couple of times myself because I wanted to know what it was all about, but it didn't do what I needed (bluray playback).

Anyhow, whatever you're used to on Windows, don't hesitate to check alternatives on alternativeto.net, or just ask us. I'm sure some of us know about all sorts of specific apps. =)


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 28, 2017)

Is there a way to REMOVE the password nonsense? Installed Linux Mint and the damn thing is bitching about it non stop. Got it turned off at least for startup, but it's still non stop whining about it for everything else. Even between two different settings. Coming from Windows and having UAC which isn't annoying like this anymore makes me... annoyed.


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Mar 29, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Is there a way to REMOVE the password nonsense? Installed Linux Mint and the damn thing is bitching about it non stop. Got it turned off at least for startup, but it's still non stop whining about it for everything else. Even between two different settings. Coming from Windows and having UAC which isn't annoying like this anymore makes me... annoyed.


http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html

Although you really, really shouldn't do that.


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2017)

WaroDaBeast said:


> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-password-prompts-in-ubuntu.html
> 
> Although you really, really shouldn't do that.


That depends on whether it's a test PC or a production PC.

I remember fiddling around with Windows Server, setting it up as an Active Directory controller to learn about it. It was just for trying things out on, so having no way to remove the account password was a right PITA. This was made even more annoying, because I couldn't turn off password complexity enforcement in Group Policy. There's probably a way to do this, but it's buried deep if there is.


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 29, 2017)

what if i told you X applications can see other X applications, that one application's crash/freeze can affect the entire OS interface when using X, that most distros default to not securing/hardening the kernel, that wayland needs to be a priority for everyone yet it seems only red hat focuses on it (at the same time red hat focuses on systemd that so many people hate), that ubuntu sloppily tries to do things on their own out of spite instead of using/collaborating with standards, that long term releases can get really annoying if you want to run new hardware or software as they arbitrarily stay on old versions (i'm saying maybe you could have gone with 16.10 instead of 16.04, though 17 is about to release, not that it matters, feel free to upgrade)

waro, i assume you know what i'm talking about

anyway, kodi is great but isnt it fullscreen? it's also multiplatform so not linux specific (well, same for vlc)

surely you have preferences in your software, for example maybe you want a simple audio player not a giant library manager, maybe you want your video player to open as fast as possible, etc... so the best player is one you choose after trying several out (again not linux specific, unless you are one to use default windows players)

i'm unclear if you want to play multimedia or produce it, but if you love adobe's workflow then you might have a problem

i'm going to mention that solus (with budgie, not mate) looks like an exciting distro that looks good, doesnt get in the way, & lets you install steam or other proprietary apps, i would try that rather than ubuntu


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 14, 2017)

I have NO idea why you guys are recommending he set a ROOT password. Under Ubuntu, ROOT is disabled by default. Everything is done via Sudo. The key thing there is to make sure your user password is secure and just make sure that you dont open any arbitrary ports in the firewall. Stop confusing the new user. He stated he installed Ubuntu 16.04. Not CentOS or Fedora. 

When stuck, follow this guide by Canonical: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 14, 2017)

While it's not required for everyday's use, having to deal with a passwordless root account can sometimes be extremly annoying:

Recently i had to attempt an external repair on my file system and/or do some offline modifications in my fstab file to remove obsolete entries preventing the system to boot,  and i was stuck at the "type the root password (or press ctrl + D)" prompt. Sure i could boot from a live media, chroot to my offline ubuntu partition and attempt to repair it, but it's way more convenient to enter the required root password and do what i have to do.

In my personnal experience, there are some graphical applications ( the adaptec storage manager launch script is one of them, the main application is a java UI ) which need the root password to launch, eventhough it's called from a gksu shortcut.

I have found that the Vmware workstation "shared VMs" settings are not accessible after a regular escalation priviledge, in this case Vmware must be explicitly started from a root prompt to properly set files ownership and permissions (and it's only logical because the shared VMs are relocated in /home/root)

tldr; : it does no harm to have one, and you'd better be "safe" (you know the root password) than sorry (you are prompted to provide it but it has no been set)


----------

